# Wichtig!! Hilfee !! Grosses Problem !!!



## Unregistrierter gast (17 März 2007)

WER KANN MIR HELFEN !!

Ich hab hier dieses Gerät für die Automatisierung.
Da ist aber jetzt die eine LED nur kurz an.
Aber die ist direkt wieder ausgegangen.

Ist das normal ?????

Ich hab mal 230 V draufgeschaltet, das ist doch richtig, oder ?

Wie kann ich das jetzt Programmieren, Tips ?

Ach ja, ich hab ziemlich viel Geld dafür hingeblättert, gibt es das nicht auch günstiger, vieleicht ?

BITTE SCHNELL HILFE, ES EILT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dem Kunden ist versprochen, dass morgen alles läuft !!!!!!

Wenn einer fertige Bausteine hat, bitte her damit !


Euer forum ist echt toll !


----------



## seeba (17 März 2007)

:icon_lol: War das jetzt ein Beispiel für die perfekte Fragestellung?  :icon_lol:


----------



## Pontifex (17 März 2007)

Was denn für ein Gerät??


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (17 März 2007)

Pontifex schrieb:


> Was denn für ein Gerät??



So ein graues.

Vorne sind LEDs daruf, die aber nicht mehr leuchten.

Gekauft hab ichs bei Ebay !


----------



## zotos (17 März 2007)

Das hat wir schon oft. 

Das ist kein Problem. 

Da musst Du nur hin gehen und die Bedienungsanleitung (meist ja eh als PDF vorhanden) kopieren und hier in Forum Einfügen (bei Softwareprodukten geht das auch mit der Hilfe!).

Meist reicht da schon "Die ersten Schritte", "Getting Started" oder ähnliche Zusammenfassungen.

 Die Lese schwäche die manche haben wird meist durch den netten Rahmen und Farbgestaltung von so einem Forum aufgehoben.

 Und warum sollte man auch dem Hersteller glauben was der in das Handbuch schreibt.

 Man sollte eine teure Hotline einrichten die nichts anderes macht als Bedienungsanleitungen laut vor zu lesen ;o)


----------



## Pontifex (17 März 2007)

Vielleicht noch etwas präziser.


----------



## zotos (17 März 2007)

Pontifex schrieb:


> Was denn für ein Gerät??



Der Kollege will Antworten und keine Fragen lesen!

;o)


----------



## Pontifex (17 März 2007)

Na dann.



:-D


----------



## RaiKa (17 März 2007)

Wären diese Beiträge nicht besser unter "SIMATIC" aufgehoben?
Im Stammtisch lesen es wahrscheinlich doch nicht die, die es betrifft.

Gruß
raika


----------



## Flinn (17 März 2007)

@UG

Welche Größe hat denn das Gerät? Blau oder schwarz?

Hat es eine F1-Taste? Wenn ja, dann drück doch mal drauf.

Benutze doch mal die Suchen-Funktion: Es gibt bestimmt Leute, die schon ähnliche Fragen hatten.

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## Pontifex (17 März 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> So ein graues.
> 
> Vorne sind LEDs daruf, die aber nicht mehr leuchten.
> 
> Gekauft hab ichs bei Ebay !


 

so ein graues.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (17 März 2007)

Flinn schrieb:


> @UG
> 
> Welche Größe hat denn das Gerät? Blau oder schwarz?
> 
> ...



Ich hab doch schon geschrieben: GRAU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wenn du meine Antworten nicht liest, bist du selber schuld.

Ich habe keine Lust, ALLES DOPPELT ZU SCHREIBEN !!!!


----------



## zotos (17 März 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> So ein graues.
> 
> Vorne sind LEDs daruf, die aber nicht mehr leuchten.
> 
> Gekauft hab ichs bei Ebay !



In solchen Fällen greift man gewöhnlich zu blindem Aktionismus! 
Schnapp Dir einen möglichst großen Schraubendreher und hebele das Gehäuse auf. Nun würde ich erst mal die LED (die wohl zu schwach war) gegen eine größere ersetzen.


----------



## Flinn (17 März 2007)

@UG

Wie groß isses denn nu?


----------



## nade (17 März 2007)

Ach ich glaube ich kenne das Gerät... Guck mal auf der Rückseite da müßten 3 Tasten mit den Beschriftungen Alt, Strg und Entf zu finden sein.
Alle 3 Gleichzeitig drücken, somit sollte die Selbstzerstörung aktivert sein und dein Kunde zufrieden.
Um die Anzeige zu reseten drück mal Alt+ F4.

Hoffe alle Klarheiten sind nun beseitigt. Kannst ja wenns funktioniert einfach deinen Lehrer damit staunen lassen.

Ps: Wenns nicht geht ist Zotos Vorschlag nicht schlecht, kannst aber auch einen goßen Hammer holen und das neue Program einhämmern.
Ach ja hier ist das fertige Program zum Download zu finden:
http://www.microsoft.com/germany/wi...svista/features/experiences/experienceit.mspx


----------



## Markus (17 März 2007)

hast du gesagt ein graues?

das problem hatte ich auch mal, leider gibt dieser doofe hersteller diese progs nicht mehr umsonst her - die wollen dafür über 1500€ diese idioten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ich habe dann hacken gelernt und wollte mir die toolz von denen ihrem server selber huntehacken, aber leider habe ich gerade zwischenprüfung und deshalb habe ich gerade keine zeit zum hacken...

die coolsten hackertoolz sind die leathermentoolz!

ok junkz! greezzzz an alle haxxors da drausen!
szene rullezzzz
hack the planet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nade (17 März 2007)

Also ich bevorzuge dazu diese Hacktools  Für kleine offene Systeme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  und für harte Feuerwand geschützte


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (17 März 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> die coolsten hackertoolz sind die leathermentoolz!
> 
> ok junkz! greezzzz an alle haxxors da drausen!
> szene rullezzzz
> hack the planet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Jo, Man, Jo !


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (17 März 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Nun würde ich erst mal die LED (die wohl zu schwach war) gegen eine größere ersetzen.



Ich wollte sowieso blaue Einbauen, das sieht doch viel cooler aus!!!!!!!!!

Können die auch 230Volt ?????

Aber die Anlage hat doch Starkstrom, da sind das dann doch mehr als 230 Volt?????

Scheiße, warum haben die nicht direkt blaue LED da drinn für Starkstrom ????

So ein billiger scheiß !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lorenz2512 (17 März 2007)

hallo,
da du in hessen wohnst(komme aus dem harz) kann ich bei dir vorbeikommen, ich habe ein diplom auf graue kisten und bin die feuerwehr des herstellers, wundert mich das sie unsere hotline nicht kontaktiert haben, wir sind auch am wochenende für sie da, nicht das die anderen members denken wir würden keinen support leisten


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (17 März 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> da du in hessen wohnst(komme aus dem harz) kann ich bei dir vorbeikommen, ich habe ein diplom auf graue kisten und bin die feuerwehr des herstellers, wundert mich das sie unsere hotline nicht kontaktiert haben, wir sind auch am wochenende für sie da, nicht das die anderen members denken wir würden keinen support leisten



Ja, SUPER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bring bitte ein neues Gehäuse mit!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Die Platine kann man doch wieder zusammenlöten, oder ?????????????


----------



## lorenz2512 (17 März 2007)

hallo,
natürlich geht das, und in der zeit wo das gerät instandgesetzt wird können sie wählen: eine gogo truppe legt einen heißen strip hin, oder pink floyd spielt ihre best of, häppchen und getränke incl..
wir bitten sie nochmals um entschuldigung für das ungemach das durch unsere unfähigkeit entstanden ist.


----------



## soehne (17 März 2007)

Hallo

ich glaube dein Gerät hat die erforderliche Betriebstemperatur noch nicht erreicht damit es ohne größere Probleme läuft.

Am besten legst das Gerät in 1l Benzin und zündest es dann an. Dann wartest bis das Feuer wieder aus ist und versuchst es nochmals erneut zum starten. Wenn es dann immer noch nicht funktioniert kann dir glaub keiner mehr helfen und mußt dir ein neues besorgen.

Gruß Söhne


----------



## zotos (17 März 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Ich wollte sowieso blaue Einbauen, das sieht doch viel cooler aus!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Können die auch 230Volt ?????
> 
> ...



Ah ich glaube die Version mit den blauen LEDs gibt es nur SuperSparAbo Du bekommst da noch 22 BilligHandys dazu mit je einem super günstigen ExtraAbzockeVertrag.

Und noch 40% Rabatz wie bei Marktführern eben üblich.

;o)


----------



## Question_mark (18 März 2007)

*UG bitte nicht weinen, ich rette Dich ...*

Hallo UG,

ist doch alles kein Problem, ich kann Dir das alles erklären. Du musst nur noch fünf Minuten Geduld haben, bis ich alle Formeln aus Wikipedia und die entsprechenden Theorien aus meinen Lehrbüchern abgeschrieben habe. 
Ich bin perfekt darin, meine Azubis mit Theorien jenseits der Praxis zu verblüffen...
Und die glauben mir einfach alles, weil ich ja der Lehrer bin, die Deppen  
Also mal ganz vorab zur allgemeinen Information : Du kannst an die LED's bis zu 10 kV anlegen, aber man muss die LED's dann schon entsprechend dimensionieren, einfach das Ohmsche Gesetz anwenden. Also LED und Schaltanlage müssen schon perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt sein.

Literatur dazu : 
Katschekowski : Dem Harndrang Widerstand bieten ISBN Nr : 00 00 00 00
Berger : LED's mit S5 und S7 sprengen ISBN Nr : S3 S5 S7 S5 S7 
Grizmek : Die blaue LED, das possierliche Tierchen ISBN Nr : 88 88 88 88
S.Freud : Blau oder rot, die Auswirkungen ISBN Nr : 69 69 69 69

Aber wie gesagt, noch fünf Minuten, dann habe ich Dein Problem theoretisch gelöst. Nach der praktischen Umsetzung durch Dich musst dann nur noch dafür sorgen, dass die Toten und Verletzten diskret weggeräumt werden. Du bist doch eher pragmatisch veranlagt, das überlasse ich lieber Dir.

Also etwas Geduld, wenn ich nur mit dem verdammten Kompjuter besser umgehen könnte, wie krieg ich das aus dem Internet in die blaue Zwischenablage auf meinem Schreibtisch  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (18 März 2007)

*Aber natürlich, ich weiss alles ...*

Hallo,



			
				UG schrieb:
			
		

> Können die auch 230Volt ?????



Aber natürlich, das geht. Die Literaturquellen dazu werde ich hier in fünf Minuten einstellen. Du solltest jedoch vorher mit Deinem zuständigen EVU Rücksprache halten ...
Und im übrigen hast Du natürlich absolut keine Ahnung, wie kann man sowas nur in einem grauen Gehäuse betreiben ???
Hat das Gehäuse auch diesen 9 bis 15 poligen Stecker mit Buchsen oder Stiften und Pappnasenerkennung ? Sonst musst Du USB nehmen, ist ja auch seriell. Aber immer schön auf die 230V achten, die müssen ein phasensynchrones Non-Wechselfeld aufweisen. Bei blauen LED's kannst Du natürlich auch kein Ethernet verwenden, ist halt nicht kompatibel. Aber mit Modbus habe ich da schon beste Erfahrungen gemacht. Ausserdem erstelle ich gerade dazu eine Library, die kein Mensch braucht...
Geheimtipp von mir (aber nicht weitersagen) : Die gelben LED's im schwarzen Gehäuse kannst Du Dir bei http:\\www.crack2007.ru runterladen, ausserdem kriegst Du noch einen kleinen Virus gratis dazu....
Absolut Ahnungslos, kann ich da nur sagen, kopfschüttel ...
Und im übrigen funktioniert das nur in Verbindung mit einer Wendeschützschaltung, sonst kann die LED nicht links herum leuchten.
Also wenn man absolut keine Ahnung hat, so wie Du, und wenn Du mein Azubi wärst, Du hättest nichts zu lachen. 
So, meine wissenschaftliche Argumentation hat Dir jetzt hoffentlich gezeigt, dass ich der Grossmeister der SPS bin. Ich jedenfalls beginne keine Unterrichtstunde, bevor mir die Azubis nicht die Schuhe geputzt haben und zehnmal "AnFaNg ist der Grösste" an die Tafel geschrieben haben, sonst wird für die Knilche der Tag zur Hölle...

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (18 März 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Katschekowski : Dem Harndrang Widerstand bieten ISBN Nr : 00 00 00 00
> ...
> Also etwas Geduld, wenn ich nur mit dem verdammten Kompjuter besser umgehen könnte, wie krieg ich das aus dem Internet in die blaue Zwischenablage auf meinem Schreibtisch
> 
> ...




*ROOOTFL....*


Aber drann denken: Dein wertvolles Wissen nur per PM weitergeben.
Nicht das es noch von bösenbösen Fachleuten demontiert wird.. 

Das ist das EndE !!

:s18: :s18: :s18:


----------



## Antonio (18 März 2007)

Also bei Ebay stand da was von intelligenter Steuerung, deshalb ist es doch egal wie und was ich da anschliesse, die steuerung sollte intelligent genug sein dies zu erkennen oder? Und wieso muss ich die überhaupt programmieren? Ist etwa die Steuerung doch nicht so Intelligent und mann ht mich über'n Tisch gezogen?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (18 März 2007)

Antonio schrieb:


> Ist etwa die Steuerung doch nicht so Intelligent und mann ht mich über'n Tisch gezogen?



Ja, das glaub ich auch !!!!!

Auf jeden Fall hab ich der Verkäufer negativ bewertet !!!!

Und das Ding, das auch noch angefangen hat zu qualmen schick ich ihm zurück,

WAR EH VIEL ZU TEUER!! Und hat noch nichtmal BLAUE LED !!

Ich kauf mir jetzt diese Intrerbus - Teile, die sind billiger !!!!!


----------



## nade (18 März 2007)

Boah Fun zum Wochenende. Wenn es nicht zu traurig wär, wärs wieder zum Lachen.  @ QM pass bloß auf das deine Azubi-Schüler das hier nicht mitlesen, sonst erfahren die noch von deinem Fluxcompensator-Projekt.   Huch... hab ich etwa nun den eigentlichen Verwendungszweck des grauen Kästchens mit der blau, rot, grün, violett gelben LED verraten? Ach ja um die "Rauchzeichen" zu kompensieren, sollte man die Steuerung  immer mit Stern-Dreieck Schaltung unter Verwendung handelsblicher 10 Kv Schutzkleinspannung in Betrieb nehmen. Der Hersteller meinte nur man wird Feuer und Flamme für die wirkungsvollen Sound und Licht Effekte sein. Bitte nicht vergessen, das Gerät nur in brennbarem Luftgemisch im Raum in Betrieb zu nehmen, kann nur versprechen das wird eine heiße Inbetriebnahme.


----------



## Question_mark (18 März 2007)

*QM war auch mal Sprengmeister, schäm .....*

Hallo,



			
				nade schrieb:
			
		

> kann nur versprechen das wird eine heiße Inbetriebnahme.



Naja, eine 10kV Zelle habe ich schon einmal elektrotechnisch etwas unsachgemäss, aber pyrotechnisch doch fachgerecht gesprengt...  
Ganz ohne blaue LED und grauem Kästchen. Aber wer arbeitet macht auch Fehler, wer nicht arbeitet macht halt keine Fehler. Das ist Praxis  
Aber die Effekte waren besser als beim "Rhein in Flammen"   

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## nade (19 März 2007)

QM das nur mein Neid. Würd auch ma gern Feuerwerk derart machen. Und ja wer nicht nur graue Kästen verbaut kann auch fehler machen, wer aber graue Kästen mit blauen LED´s verbaut macht keine fehler.  *nachtrag* so 10KV Sylvester hat was, hab ich aber noch nicht die ehre machen zu können/dürfen. Und die Fehler die jeder hier macht, sind weniger schwerwiegend als dem Manager der sich drüber aufreigt seine Fehler. Ok Elektro und Sicherheitsbereiche... eh schon schneller im Knast als wie mehr Geld für gute Arbeit. Kurz mit einem Fuß im Knast mit dem anderen im Grab. Toller Beruf mit Risiken und Nebenwirkungen wien Sau. Bei fehler lassen schwedische Gardinen grüßen.  QM schick mir mal das was sein sollte, und deinen Fehler, bin doch eigentlich geheimer Sprengmeister, sprenge alles auch ma 35A NH´s beim Bekannten wosch zuvor den Neozeedblock unter Spannung eingebaut hatte und mit 35A gL bestückt hatte, und nacher waren die ganz nur die NH´s gesprengt bei Idiotischerweise versuch der Drehstromschine unter Power zu wechseln.


----------



## plc_tippser (19 März 2007)

Du brauchst hier nicht so gierig auf Antworten warten.

- RTFM
- Wir haben eine Suchfunktion
- GOOGLE

Das ist ein Forum hier, fuck. 

:sb7:


----------



## zotos (19 März 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Du brauchst hier nicht so gierig auf Antworten warten.
> 
> - RTFM
> - Wir haben eine Suchfunktion
> ...



Also ich möchte dazu mein lieblings Zitat zeigen:



spessen schrieb:


> ...
> Grundsätzlich sind mir jedoch Leute lieber, die schnell und unkompliziert helfen anstatt ellenlange Texte wie "benutze die Suche, das hatten wir schon tausendmal, versuch es erstmal selber..." schreiben.


----------



## TobiasA (19 März 2007)

Die Siemens- Handbücher sind aber auch viel zu dick zum Lesen. Wenn man den ganzen Tag Fernseh guckt und vorgekautes Wissen verdauen muss, hat man dazu gar keine Zeit :-D 

Arbeit ist out, Alder. YO!


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (19 März 2007)

TobiasA schrieb:


> Die Siemens- Handbücher sind aber auch viel zu dick zum Lesen. Wenn man den ganzen Tag Fernseh guckt und vorgekautes Wissen verdauen muss, hat man dazu gar keine Zeit :-D
> 
> Arbeit ist out, Alder. YO!




Jo man jo !
HipHop rulez !

Was soll der scheiß mit den handbüchern !
Scheiß drauf!

Alter!

Jo.


----------



## zotos (19 März 2007)

TobiasA schrieb:


> Die Siemens- Handbücher sind aber auch viel zu dick zum Lesen. Wenn man den ganzen Tag Fernseh guckt und vorgekautes Wissen verdauen muss, hat man dazu gar keine Zeit :-D
> 
> Arbeit ist out, Alder. YO!



Wo steht das dieses kleine graue Kästchen von Siemens ist?

Oder gibt es nur eine Firma die sowas baut?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (19 März 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Wo steht das dieses kleine graue Kästchen von Siemens ist?
> 
> Oder gibt es nur eine Firma die sowas baut?



Also, es steht darauf "made in China".

Das ist doch Siemens, oder ?


----------



## zotos (19 März 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Also, es steht darauf "made in China".
> 
> Das ist doch Siemens, oder ?



Dann ist es wohl nicht Siemens sondern Siemenc oder so ähnlich ;o)


----------



## OHGN (19 März 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> WER KANN MIR HELFEN !!
> 
> Ich hab hier dieses Gerät für die Automatisierung.
> Da ist aber jetzt die eine LED nur kurz an.
> ...


*Sei doch froh, dass es solche Fragesteller im Forum gibt!!! Sonst hättest Du ja hier nichts zu schreiben, Du Gummihund.*


----------



## Question_mark (19 März 2007)

*Gelacht wird aber nur im Keller, Leutz*

Hallo OHGN,

Du solltest vielleicht Deinen Ironiedetektor neu kalibrieren ...   

Ich geh jetzt schon mal Kaffee und Gebäck holen  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## nade (19 März 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Dann ist es wohl nicht Siemens sondern Siemenc oder so ähnlich ;o)



Stimmt habe gerade mal meine 3 Brocken Chinesisch ausgegraben und mit den Hacktools die Firma ausgemacht, ist eine Kaputmachdat 0815-20XL. Die wird nur da sie durch total richtiges Anschließen nichtmehr weiter verwendbar sein, habe ich das Gefühl. Es lag auch nicht an der Spannung, nur die Frequenz von 50 Hz hat sie nicht ausgehalten sah da was von 70 3/19 Hz auf der zerhackten Site.  Ah hab da noch was gefunden, vielleicht ist sie doch noch zu retten, da ist die Rede von einer Resetbrücke unter einem graugrünen 13*34 mit ZyEX beschrifteten Bauteil. Dieses Bauteil mit dem Profitool mit 30cm länge und einem Schraubendreher ähnlichen Hebel mit 7*2mm gewaltsam von der Platine hebeln, und dann mit einer Flamme für etwa 10min aufwärmen, danach sollte das graue Kästchen wieder in Betrieb geholt werden können.


----------



## Markus (20 März 2007)

*GEORGE BUSH IST SCHULD DARAN!!!*

Das ist eine verschwörung gegen uns ahnungslose bürger!
der weis genau wie das ding funktioniert, und die russen wissen es auch - aber die sagen es nicht!
hoffentlich wird dieser skandal von der bildzeitung bald aufgedeckt!

dein gerät ist ein manipuliertes steuergerät aus dem unglückswagen von lady diana ist! und kenedy haben sie damit auch erschossen, und dann hatte sie es noch ans wtc gemacht, das ding zwei riesige holografische flugzeuge erzeugt die garnicht echt waren! die nummerierung in dem felsbrocken von der mondlandung spricht eindeutig nicht gegen diese theorien!

diese kapitalistischen politikerschweine wollen nur nicht das dieses gerät und unsere hände kommt, weil sie geau wissen das bei bestimmungsgemäser verwendung endlich die totale anarchie auf diesesm planeten herschen würde, wir hätten uns dann alle lieb...

PEACE!


----------



## TobiasA (21 März 2007)

nade schrieb:


> Stimmt habe gerade mal meine 3 Brocken Chinesisch ausgegraben und mit den Hacktools die Firma ausgemacht, ist eine Kaputmachdat 0815-20XL. Die wird nur da sie durch total richtiges Anschließen nichtmehr weiter verwendbar sein, habe ich das Gefühl. Es lag auch nicht an der Spannung, nur die Frequenz von 50 Hz hat sie nicht ausgehalten sah da was von 70 3/19 Hz auf der zerhackten Site. Ah hab da noch was gefunden, vielleicht ist sie doch noch zu retten, da ist die Rede von einer Resetbrücke unter einem graugrünen 13*34 mit ZyEX beschrifteten Bauteil. Dieses Bauteil mit dem Profitool mit 30cm länge und einem Schraubendreher ähnlichen Hebel mit 7*2mm gewaltsam von der Platine hebeln, und dann mit einer Flamme für etwa 10min aufwärmen, danach sollte das graue Kästchen wieder in Betrieb geholt werden können.


 

Das sind dann diese schlechten Klone, wo statt Siemens "Seimens" draufsteht, wa?  
Egal. Hauptsache, blaue LED's sind dran. Weil die sind viel besser als grüne. Die sind ja teurer, die müssen besser sein. Yoh!

Man sollte diese grauen Kästchen mit einer AudioCD mitliefern, wo einem das Handbuch vorgelesen wird. Oder 'ne DVD mit Lehrfilm (gibt's übrigens bei manchen Japanern schon!)  


Und es stimmt: George Bush ist schuld, das keiner mehr Handbücher liest. Vor lauter Irakkrieg kommt man ja gar nicht mehr dazu, sowas zu machen. Da hat man einfach keine Zeit mehr zu. Der Irakkrieg ist bloß Ablenkung, um die grauen Kästchen zu verschleiern. Peace.

Verbietet Handbücher! Sie sind ein Verstoß gegen die Menschenwürde und die Meinungsfreiheit!

Will irgendjemand 'n Joint?


----------



## zotos (21 März 2007)

TobiasA schrieb:


> ...
> Verbietet Handbücher! Sie sind ein Verstoß gegen die Menschenwürde und die Meinungsfreiheit!
> ...




Nur ein überdurchschnittlicher Spieltrieb gepaar mit völliger Angstfreiheit mal was kaputt zu machen kann Handbücher ersetzen ;o)


----------



## nade (21 März 2007)

Wie zotos? Wer hat denn gesagt das die Anlage für ne halbe Million nach Inbetriebnahme noch in einem Ganz sein soll? Das halte ich auch für ein Gerüst das die Kunden nicht sehen wollen was passiert wenn die Anlage mal durch einen z.B. zerstörten Endschalter sich selbst zerstört. Anderst wird doch nicht eingesehen warum da so ein graues Kästchen mit blauen LED´s vorgeschaltet sein muß.  Hat eigentlich er schon die Version 2.0815 mit dem kleinen Lautsprecher schonmal verbaut? Ich finde einfach nicht die Lösung wie ich die Ansage :"Selbstzerstörung aktiviert.. Selbstzerstörung in.. 5...4...3...2..1.." zum laufen bekomme. Liegt es vielleicht daran, das ich hier noch die 3 Kupferschienen rumliegen und der NH-Trenner aufgeklapt ist?


----------



## KartoffeL (21 März 2007)

Ich, als Außenseiter, weiß nicht wo ich hier bin 

Aber die Sache mit den blauen LED's in ner S7 probier ich mal aus


----------



## zotos (21 März 2007)

KartoffeL schrieb:


> ...
> Aber die Sache mit den blauen LED's in ner S7 probier ich mal aus



Ja blau macht glücklich!


----------



## nade (21 März 2007)

Ach ja habs hinbekommen. Hab zwar dabei einen Azubi "verheizt" beim Kupferschienen in den NH-Trenner einlegen, der war auf einmal seit langem Feuer und Flamme für seine Arbeit. Dann kam die Ansage... und Mission erfolgreich beendet. Die Anlage ist wie der Azubi in einem tösenden und funkenregnenden Effekt in seine Einzelteile sichselbst zerlegenderweise Geschichte.:twisted: Also kann nur diese grauen Kästen ab Version 2.0815 empfehlen, ein unbeliebter Kunde erlebt sein schönstes Feuerwerk und wird Handzahm.


----------



## Question_mark (21 März 2007)

*Die müssen schon blau sein ...*

Hallo,



			
				KartoffeL schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Sache mit den blauen LED's in ner S7 probier ich mal aus



Manomann, Du Kartoffel... 
Lass Dich doch zu Pommes frites verarbeiten, Du bist ja völlig daneben...
Wir reden doch hier über 10kV mit blauen LED's und dann kommst Du mit einer S7 ??? Naja, immerhin schreibst Du hier auch von blauen LED's. Aber sind die auch von "Seiiiimens", wenn ja dann ist ja alles gut.   

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (22 März 2007)

*Brutzelwoche*

Hallo,



			
				nade schrieb:
			
		

> Hab zwar dabei einen Azubi "verheizt" beim Kupferschienen in den NH-Trenner einlegen



Ist doch nicht so tragisch...
Die Personalabteilung soll eine neue Stellenausschreibung machen unnn feddisch isss   



			
				nade schrieb:
			
		

> Hab zwar dabei einen Azubi "verheizt" beim Kupferschienen in den NH-Trenner einlegen,



Das ist doch nicht Deine Schuld, da war doch nur ein kleiner Schreibfehler in Deiner theoretischen Abhandlung über das Einsetzen von NH-Sicherungen. Wenn der Depp das alles so wörtlich nimmt und keine Erfahrung hat --> selber schuld !!!!
Also in Deinem Lehrbuch ist doch alles korrekt, das ist bestimmt nicht Deine Schuld, dass der Azubi verbrutzelt ist. Und Burger King hat ja auch gerade Brutzelwoche, passt doch   

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## TobiasA (22 März 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Nur ein überdurchschnittlicher Spieltrieb gepaar mit völliger Angstfreiheit mal was kaputt zu machen kann Handbücher ersetzen ;o)


 
DAS finde ich jetzt mal gelungen ausgedrückt


----------



## KartoffeL (22 März 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Manomann, Du Kartoffel...
> Lass Dich doch zu Pommes frites verarbeiten, Du bist ja völlig daneben...
> Question_mark



:???: mag daran liegen, dass ich erst heute die Abschlussprüfung Teil 1 zum EAT hinter mich gebracht habe!


----------



## Question_mark (22 März 2007)

*Prüfung ...*

Hallo,



			
				KartoffeL schrieb:
			
		

> mag daran liegen, dass ich erst heute die Abschlussprüfung Teil 1 zum EAT hinter mich gebracht habe!



Hoffentlich mit Erfolg !!!
Oder musst Du noch ein paar Tage schmoren, bis man Dir das Ergebnis mitteilt ?

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## nade (22 März 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt war eh kein großer Verlust, nun ist wenigstens wieder eine Ausbildungsstelle frei, unsere Politik will doch mehr Ausbildungsplätze.
Hab ihm ja auch extra gesagt, er soll gucken, das die Anlage eingeschaltet ist und er nicht die 250ger Sicherungseinsätze, sondern die Kupferschienen holt. Oder wars anderstrum Anlage aus und die 250ger Schmelzsicherungen? Na egal bissi Verlust ist immer... irgentwo hab ich mal was von 10% gehört.:twisted: Aber das hier waren "nur"7,93625% Das er auch immer und überall rumspielen mußte.
Nun ja aber das graue Kästchen der Version 2.0815 kann ich nur empfehlen, das schaft unmengen an Arbeitsplätzen habe gerade gesehn das eine ganze Kollone Rostlauben mit Silber/Schwarzen Kennzeichen mit Quietschenden Reifen vom Gelände ist.


----------



## KartoffeL (22 März 2007)

Kenne noch kein End-Ergebnis, aber wird schon ne 2 sin.. :-D


----------



## Question_mark (22 März 2007)

*Nicht im Plansoll, tz tz tz*

Hallo,



> ="nade"irgentwo hab ich mal was von 10% gehört. Aber das hier waren "nur"7,93625% Das er auch immer und überall rumspielen mußte.



Da hast Du aber Dein Soll noch nicht erfüllt...
Also arbeite weiter hart an der Erfüllung des Plansolls, wir wollen bald Erfolgsmeldungen von Dir hören   

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Werner54 (22 März 2007)

*von 12,6 auf 11,6 AZUBI's*



nade schrieb:


> Aber das hier waren "nur"7,93625% Das er auch immer und überall rumspielen mußte.


@nade 
Prozentrechnen war aber nie Deine Stärke oder?


----------



## nade (22 März 2007)

@Werner54 warum denn nicht? Sein Werkzeug ist noch ganz. 
Oder sollte ich lieber auf einen Altmeister hören und bei den Berechnungen einen Cognac und ein Bier trinken?

Ach ja @ QM ich arbeite ja nicht bei dem "Verein" den es zu Biebelzeiten schon gab. Und komisch gekleidete Menschen irrten durch die Wüste.
Außerdem... Morgen ist auch noch ein Tag.:twisted: da lassen sich die lauen 2% noch nachholen. 


// Was alles zu einem ...Wichtig!! Hilfee !! Grosses Problem !!! werden kann.


----------

